# Driving



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wondering if you guys always test before driving?

I can't imagine not doing it, and am always surprised when I find out that people don't.

I also feel uncomfortable getting into a car with other diabetics when I know they haven't tested before driving. i don't actually say anything because I'm not sure how to without coming across badly.


----------



## holly216 (Dec 17, 2008)

i never test before drving :S didnt no you should


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome Holly DS. 

If you are using insulin then you must test before driving. If you crash your car due to having a hypo you could invalidate your insurance. If you don't test and run someone over and kill them due to having a hypo then you could get sent to prison. DVLA says test before driving. If i am below 5 then I will have a snall snack first.

Now you know you can start


----------



## AlanJardine (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't test, but I don't have problems with hypos. I also either eat beofre I drive, or don't take insulin within a few hours of driving.


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 17, 2008)

*Interesting on this!*

Hi 
It depends on who you speak to its a grey area, up until 3 months ago I rarely tested before driving. But since going on a pump it appears as over time it seems to be reccommended to test. If you are confident and easily recognise hypo symptoms it would seem logical that you could get away with testing. Or if like me I have lost most of my ability of recognising a hypo creeping up I always test before getting into the car and at regular intervals on longer journeys...


----------



## nicky_too (Dec 17, 2008)

At the moment I'm exchanging my Dutch driving license to a British one and since I don't use insulin I could just fill in the form and start the procedure. I have to say I find that strange, because you can get a hypo when you're on pills as well.

Anyway, I never test before I drive. Having said that, I should add that I am usually not alone in the car, so the passenger can drive if I'm too tired (I am very careful with that!) and I recognize hypo symptoms fairly early on. I make sure I always have sugar tablets or food with me and will definitely stop the car if I am unsure about being able to drive.

If I would get hypos (never had a fullblown hypo...knock on wood) I would definitely test more and before getting in a car would be a good moment to do so.


----------



## kojack (Dec 17, 2008)

I always test before driving. If I am < 5 I usually correct this fairly quickly with a couple of digestive biscuits.

If it's a longish journey ( >3.5 hrs) stop every 1 / 1.5 hours for a break and to test bg.
Some journeys seem to have more lowering effect than others. Suppose it's in rush hour traffic in an area I am not familiar with.


----------



## aymes (Dec 17, 2008)

it's advised by diabetes uk, and my nurses have said similar, that you should test before driving. However unlikely it could be or however good awareness you have, if you do have an accident while hypo not only would it be dangerous for you and others you also run the risk of being charged with dangerous driving, driving without due care and attention and, maybe most bizarrely driving under the influence of drugs ie insulin ( very strange but sadly true)


----------



## diagonall (Dec 17, 2008)

It is a legal requirement to test before you drive if you are on insulin.
Not 100% sure of this but believe your blood sugar has to be above 5 before you drive too.
If you hypo at the wheel of a car your licence is gone for a year or until you can prove that you are in control of your diabetes.
If you cause a crash due to a hypo you can be jailed for driving whilst driving under the influence of drugs.
You also can not hold a licence if you are hypo unaware.


----------



## tracey w (Dec 17, 2008)

yep always test before driving, I would not risk it. Although can hypo anytime I feel better knowing what my sugar is when I get in the car. 

And had some scary readings just after breakfast when I expect it to be  around 15, as just eaten, sometimes been around 5-6. as I drive for at least 30 minutes would not risk it without eating something else, just not worth it.

Would like to know where you would stand if you were to have a hypo and god forbid accident. Would you loose your liscence if you could proove via meter you had appropriate blood sugar before getting behind the wheel?


----------



## Caroline (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't drive, but it strikes me the law is quite vague on some things. Being ever cautios, it is nice to know safety is a consideration. It is less likely, but not impossible to hypo if you are on tablets, but it is always best to err on the side of caution.

I have had many arguments (and especially comming up to Christmas) because I wont give people alcohol if I know they are driving. I don't want to be run over by someone who is drunk and I will not be the cause of an accident...


----------



## anon (Dec 18, 2008)

When informing the DVL about a diagnosis of diabetes, you will have received a leaflet about legal requirements. These state that you must test before driving every time. If you are under 5, then you have to correct that, and then not drive for 45 minutes. This only applies to people on insulin or tablets, not diabetes controlled by diet and exercise alone.


----------



## nicky_too (Dec 18, 2008)

anon said:


> When informing the DVL about a diagnosis of diabetes, you will have received a leaflet about legal requirements. These state that you must test before driving every time. If you are under 5, then you have to correct that, and then not drive for 45 minutes. *This only applies to people on insulin or tablets*, not diabetes controlled by diet and exercise alone.




Sorry, but that's not true (what's in bold). I called the DVLA to ask about the fact that I have diabetes (I take pills) and wanted my Dutch license exchanged to a British one and I did not have to report it, have nothing tested and I will not get any additional information. Therefore I can conclude that I do not have to test my blood before I drive.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 18, 2008)

*Dvla*

I had to call DVLA when i was mistakenly diagnosed type 2 and was told i just had to let them know as was only on tablets, as soon as i went onto insulin confirmed type 1 they wanted my license back and i now get a short term license of 2 years and funnily enough it turned up in the post this morning, you only have to let them know when you go onto insulin not tablets


----------



## kojack (Dec 18, 2008)

nicky_too said:


> Sorry, but that's not true (what's in bold). I called the DVLA to ask about the fact that I have diabetes (I take pills) and wanted my Dutch license exchanged to a British one and I did not have to report it, have nothing tested and I will not get any additional information. Therefore I can conclude that I do not have to test my blood before I drive.



I am on tablets but was *advised* by insurers to test as indicated in my earlier post in this thread.
No matter what your regime, to have a hypo when driving is extremely dangerous.


----------



## xbethanyx (Dec 18, 2008)

so if you dont test what can they charge you with (if you dont crash etc)? am i going to be pulled over and my meter checked for date and time last checked? i never test before driving unless i feel hypo symptoms coming on.


----------



## anon (Dec 18, 2008)

Have the rules been changed recently? I'm sure that when I was diagnosed the letter that was sent to me said that as tablets could cause hypos then they had to be informed. If the rules about having to be over 5 to drive have changed, then that means I don't have to test so often now. Must check!


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't drive but I was curious and found this pdf on the DVLA site, called 'At a glance
Guide to the current Medical Standards of Fitness to Drive', issued Sept 08: http://www.dvla.gov.uk/media/pdf/medical/aagv1.pdf

The stuff about diabetes starts on page 27. In the appendix at the end of the Diabetes chapter on page 30, regarding insulin treated diabetics, it states "Carry your glucose meter and blood glucose strips with you. Check blood glucose before driving (even on short journeys) and test regularly (every 2 hours) on long journeys. If blood glucose is 5.0mmol/l or less, take a snack before driving."

Also apparently if you have a hypo you have to stop the car and get out of the driver's seat, treat it and wait 45 mins before driving again. I had been told that the police can charge you if you are hypo and in the driving seat of a car, even if the car is stationary, but had not really believed it, but it seems it may be true.


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 18, 2008)

*glucose testing before driving....*

 I'm not sure about regal requirements etc with regard to glucose testing before driving, whether you are diagnosed type 2 or type 1.  My personal opinion is that regardless of law, any responsible diabetic should test before driving. All you diabetic drivers out there that don't test before driving, ask yourself this... god forbid, how would you feel if a loved one of yours was seriously hurt or killed in an accident caused by a diabetic driver hypo, who did'nt test because legally they don't have too..? I know this comment will not win me many friends for saying this but, sometimes it's not about what you HAVE to do, but what you SHOULD do....


----------



## aymes (Dec 18, 2008)

annemarie08 said:


> I'm not sure about regal requirements etc with regard to glucose testing before driving, whether you are diagnosed type 2 or type 1.  My personal opinion is that regardless of law, any responsible diabetic should test before driving. All you diabetic drivers out there that don't test before driving, ask yourself this... god forbid, how would you feel if a loved one of yours was seriously hurt or killed in an accident caused by a diabetic driver hypo, who did'nt test because legally they don't have too..? I know this comment will not win me many friends for saying this but, sometimes it's not about what you HAVE to do, but what you SHOULD do....



I totally agree, none of us is infallable and however much we feel we would be able to feel a hypo before it got dangerous there is always that possibilty that we wouldn't, it's not only about our own safety and what trouble we could get ourselves in if we didn't but there are so many other people who could be harmed by the results of a hypo driver that I really can't see why anyone would want to take that risk???


----------



## annemarie08 (Dec 18, 2008)

aymes said:


> I totally agree, none of us is infallable and however much we feel we would be able to feel a hypo before it got dangerous there is always that possibilty that we wouldn't, it's not only about our own safety and what trouble we could get ourselves in if we didn't but there are so many other people who could be harmed by the results of a hypo driver that I really can't see why anyone would want to take that risk???


my point exactly, thankyou.


----------



## tracey w (Dec 18, 2008)

annemarie08 said:


> I'm not sure about regal requirements etc with regard to glucose testing before driving, whether you are diagnosed type 2 or type 1.  My personal opinion is that regardless of law, any responsible diabetic should test before driving. All you diabetic drivers out there that don't test before driving, ask yourself this... god forbid, how would you feel if a loved one of yours was seriously hurt or killed in an accident caused by a diabetic driver hypo, who did'nt test because legally they don't have too..? I know this comment will not win me many friends for saying this but, sometimes it's not about what you HAVE to do, but what you SHOULD do....



I agree and anyone with common sense will agree to!!

when diagnosed my nurse told me all about dvla regs and the getting out of driving seat and 45 min to sort yourseldf out rule. she told me that could be prosecuted if police found  you in driving seat whilst being hypo!!


----------



## ang1988 (Dec 18, 2008)

I informed the DVLA as soon as i was diagnosed but never did i recieve information about the law and when to test etc i just had my license replaced with a 3 year one. Luckily my diabetes nurse told me all the info otherwise i would be none the wiser.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 19, 2008)

tracey w said:


> Would like to know where you would stand if you were to have a hypo and god forbid accident. Would you loose your liscence if you could proove via meter you had appropriate blood sugar before getting behind the wheel?



I would say that the situation would only  happen if you had hypo unawareness, in which case yes you should use your liscense. 

I believed the 45 minutes recovery time was for a hypo, not a blood sugar between 4-5. if you are between those you could drive as long as you had a snack.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 19, 2008)

*DVLA Guidlines*

Hi all, just got my letter from DVLA and thought i would post on here exactly what it says to avoid any further confusion 
*DRIVERS WHO HAVE ANY FORM OF DIABETES TREATED WITH INSULIN PREPARATION MUST INFORM DVLA
*
Drivers with INSULIN treated diabetes are advised to take the following precautions:

Do not drive if you feell hypo or your bs is below 4.0 mmol/l.
If hypo developes whilst driving stop in a safe place asap, switch off the engine, remove the keys and move out of the drivers seat
DO not resume driving for 45 mins AFTER your bs has returned to normal as it takes 45 mins for the brain to recover
ALWAYS keep fas acting carbs such as glucose tabs in the vehicle
ALWAYS carry your bs meter and strips with you, *CHECK before driving* even on short ones and test every 2 hours if long, if it is below 5 have a snack before driving
Carry personal id indicating you are diabetic
TAKE regular snacks/drinks and rest on long journeys
Hope this helps


----------



## stute (Dec 19, 2008)

There was a case in scotland where someone crashed and killed someone. they had a hypo at the wheel, the person was imprisoned, charged with driving whilst under the influance of drugs.


----------



## Frantastic (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi guys
when i started reading this thread i thought you were all crazy and obsessed about testing blood suagr before driving. i was aware that you're supposed to do it and mildly aware of the risks if you get in trouble but i drive every day to work or elsewhere and i never test before driving, never have done.

After reading all of your comments though i've realised that i'm perhaps the crazy one here. i should know better. I'm not bothered if i hurt myself from lack of care but i would hate to hurt anyone else. 
I have had hypo's at the wheel before and its pretty scary stuff but i have always dealt with the properly, eg, pulling over, turning engine off etc and looking back on those times i realise now that i should take more care.

Thanks guys, its a massive wake up call


----------



## diagonall (Dec 19, 2008)

Also as an added thought to all of this.
If you test before you drive you have the proof that you tested and what that reading was, if you are unfortunate enough to be involved in an accident.
Bottom line is you are responsible for your own actions.
You can also bet your bottom doller that if you are involved in an accident and even if it's not your fault the other drivers ins will try to blame you and your diabetes.


----------



## nicky_too (Dec 19, 2008)

Angel30eyes, thanks for typing that up!

And as far as the rest goes, we are definitely responsible for our own actions and eventhough I never tested before driving I'm reconsidering that now. Good to talk about things like this and hear everyone's views.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 19, 2008)

*DVLA & Driving*

Your welcome  I did a law degree and one of my cases was a train driver who derailed the train as she didn't see an obstruction that someone had put on the line as a dare because she was hypoing and turned round to grab something because she had missed breakfast, she got jailed for life for killing someone even though someone else had put something on the line she had gone to work knowing she could hypo as she had not had her breakfast so i know how important it is to do everything by the book


----------



## Lynne Day (Dec 19, 2008)

i would say that if you are contacting the DVLA about your diabetes and driving if they say that you don't have to test type 1 or 2 i would ask the person you are talking too to send you what they say in writing so if you have any problems in the future you have it in writing (i bet you they will then go off and find out if they are giving the right information)
also my son has just recived his provisional license and about 2 weeks after reciving it he was sent 3 pages letter about drive with diabetes insulin


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 20, 2008)

*this might help!*

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/Driving_Diabetes_9044.pdf

Its quite comprehensive and could help answer some of the questions in this thread


----------



## jkb (Dec 20, 2008)

Always be sure of your levels when driving. I am type1 and have been on insulin for twenty years. I had a nasty experience in the early days, and do my very best never to repeat it. All insulin dependent drivers are on a renewable licence. If you are hypo at the wheel, you lose your licence and it can take some time to get it back. Always carry juice or jelly babies in the car, and take these immediately you feel anything. 
Keep all roadusers safe, and keep your licence


----------



## Raysalaff (Jan 4, 2009)

Just caught up on this one /DG_10030957nd thid interesting reading on DirectGov...http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/MedicalRulesForDrivers/DG_10030957

Have a nice day out there 
________


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 4, 2009)

I rarely have hypos so I've been pretty slack with this. If I've tested within the previous hour I don't do it again right before driving. If it's been a while I do test. 

I wouldn't follow all the DVLA recommendations though. There's no way I'm sitting on the hard shoulder for 45 minutes after a hypo before driving off again!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 17, 2009)

kitemaster said:


> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/upload/Driving_Diabetes_9044.pdf
> 
> Its quite comprehensive and could help answer some of the questions in this thread



I know this was posted a long time ago but I think it answers a lot of my quesions, so thought I'd bring it to the front incase others were thinking the same.

For me I was considering sorting out a licence for C1, 3.5 tonne / 7.5 tonne vans, but  it seems a bit long winded seeing as there is no real need for me to do it just incase I fancy moving some heavy gear about! Looks like I'll have to call in some favours next time I need to!!


----------

